# CAS suspension on Chariot trailers work/worth it???



## kirecoma (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in research mode to buy a bike trailer to pull my 7 month old daughter around. I'm pretty much set on getting the Chariot brand, but I'm not sure which model yet. I was thinking of either the Cabriolet, Cougar 2 or Corsaire XL. (These are all capable of carrying 2 kids, we only have 1 now but would like the flexibility for future possibilities)

The main use of the trailer will be the bike trailer option. I don't really see it getting used on mtb tails, but it's possible I would try it out on the trail from time to time. I would primarily use it on paved roads around the neighborhood and maybe some occasional unpaved bike path use.

My question is concerning the CAS system. Is the suspension system really that much better, does it actually work and make a significant difference? Are the padded bench seats combined with the 20in wheels enough to make bumps and rough areas comfortable for the passenger or is the CAS system really worth it?

Also anyone who looked at the above models please give any feedback that helped you make your decision. Any pros or cons.

Thanks!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the Cougar with a single seat. It towed great. The padding and the harness were great. I never took it off road even with the suspension. Even on the losest setting I think I would have been bouncing my son too much.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

We have a CX1, and absolutely love the suspension. We've done a number of rides with other families with kids in trailers, and a couple of them, who were happy with their suspension-less setups until they saw the difference that the Chariot suspension makes, actually went out and bought Chariots for their kids afterwards. Some other trailers (e.g. Burley) offer suspension designs, but they're basically crap compared to the leaf-spring design on the Chariots. Two big thumbs up. That said, if you're going to be riding on glass-smooth surfaces without seams or bumps then the suspension question is moot.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

mtb143 said:


> We have a CX1, and absolutely love the suspension. We've done a number of rides with other families with kids in trailers, and a couple of them, who were happy with their suspension-less setups until they saw the difference that the Chariot suspension makes, actually went out and bought Chariots for their kids afterwards. Some other trailers (e.g. Burley) offer suspension designs, but they're basically crap compared to the leaf-spring design on the Chariots. Two big thumbs up. That said, if you're going to be riding on glass-smooth surfaces without seams or bumps then the suspension question is moot.


+1, although I think that even with trying to ride the smoothest paths, you'll eventually use that suspension at some point.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

*We had the cougar...*

...for a good 5/6 years. Took it off road (mostly gravel), a couple big (2-3") hits on singletrack (we use a full-suspension tandem), but mostly paved. While pushing up and down the sidewalks, you can see the suspension work - it does a fair amount, even on small bumps. We used the ski attachment (helps a ton on downhills - the load doesn't jerk as much). Even rolled it twice in the snow (my son loved it - he was strapped in and hanging from the ceiling). Basically, we thrashed this thing non-stop and it kept on working. If given the choice, get the one with suspension - it is worth the $.


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

my daughter always asks for more and bigger bumps, so I target them. it's a great product.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

When my kid got old enough to talk, he reported that the chariot was a much better ride than the older un-suspended trailer we had, which he had never seemed keen to ride in prior.


----------

